
Using web fonts in email - ejpastorino
http://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/post/3897/using-web-fonts-in-email
======
crazygringo
Isn't the idea behind blocking images not to let spammers know that your
e-mail address is valid, upon your opening the message and sending an
identifiable download request?

I would have assumed a 'block images' setting would block _all_ external
references -- to stylesheets, fonts, anything.

Do @import and <link> actually work even if you have images blocked?

------
petercooper
Not a big surprise that Apple Mail, iOS Mail, and Thunderbird are the winners
here. They're the clients most likely to allow HTML through verbatim in most
cases.

Sadly, at least in my case, most people are using Gmail on the Web and they
filter the HTML in numerous mystifying ways (although this is ultimately good
for us as users IMHO).

Luckily there's still a _lot_ that most mass e-mailers can do, including
myself, to make e-mail pleasant for readers without niceties like custom
fonts.. but one day it would be great to universally expect something a little
more elaborate than HTML 3.2 ;-)

~~~
jrabone
Yes, they could stop sending email full stop. There's a reason we wanted
Domain Keys. Having the spamming fuckwits just moving from one starry-eyed
mass email startup to the next every time they get canned wasn't it.

~~~
petercooper
It's not "spam" if people double opt in, want to receive it, read it, and send
nice testimonials about how much they enjoy receiving it. At least, no more
"spam" than stuff you order on Amazon is "junk mail."

------
jrabone
Please no, just stop. HTML in email is an awful idea. Get PDF/A attachments
standardised in the client for presentation purposes, if you really must, but
No Scripting.

------
cbs
Any idea on stuffing a web font into a multipart message so the tracking-
adverse email clients can still use it? Could be impracticable depending on
volume anyway, 18k (size of font in example) extra per message isn't nothing.

~~~
jcl
It occurs to me that that would be a slick way to get around spam filters...
Just have a character in your e-mail that maps to the "Cialis" glyph, for
instance. :)

~~~
jrabone
I like running my own mail server. It means I can null route people who think
this is acceptable.

------
andyzweb
html email should be banned

